# Flat deck truck



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

you do actually need a dually to haul large weight if you dont want a fine
maybe I have a different definition of large weight though

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Donohue Const said:


> you do actually need a dually to haul large weight if you dont want a fine
> maybe I have a different definition of large weight though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk




I’ve decided to go with a dually, I want to put my 1500 lbs mini skid plus attachments(forks, auger, 12” bit,9” bit concrete mixer) on the deck and still pull a trailer. I think that would be to much for a SRW 

Now the problem is finding a truck. Not a lot of dually flat decks in my area under $20g


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I’ve decided to go with a dually, I want to put my 1500 lbs mini skid plus attachments(forks, auger, 12” bit,9” bit concrete mixer) on the deck and still pull a trailer. I think that would be to much for a SRW
> 
> Now the problem is finding a truck. Not a lot of dually flat decks in my area under $20g


Buy a CC.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Buy a CC.




I’m assuming you mean a cab and chassis. The ford dealer in town has one that I took for a test drive. 

Not sure how I feel about spending that kinda cash on a truck I’m going to abuse and get dirty


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I’m assuming you mean a cab and chassis. The ford dealer in town has one that I took for a test drive.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about spending that kinda cash on a truck I’m going to abuse and get dirty


I dunno about you but a vehicle is one of my most important assets...I'd rather have something reliable regardless of what kind of work it has to do.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

A SRW could do it, but it would be hard use. Dually would be way better. Can’t you put all the accessories on the trailer with the machine?


----------



## cabindoc.sa (Aug 5, 2018)

I went through several iterations and trailers before this. Bought a F450 crew CC and had a Redding 12’ stake body dump on. 2 4’ under bed boxes. After awhile, I removed stakes and added 2 rows of aluminum side boxes. So 32’ of tool storage. 100 gal diesel tank at bulkhead still leaves 8’x4’ish for whatever. Can get 2 pallets back there. Had them install integrated rack front/back










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> I dunno about you but a vehicle is one of my most important assets...I'd rather have something reliable regardless of what kind of work it has to do.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



I agree, though It’s always hard putting a new or newer truck to work and getting a banged up or scratched for the first time. 

2 days after I bought my new 2500 HD from the dealer I took it to my storage yard and said to myself, let’s get this over with and threw a chain in the bed, I bought it to work and make money with




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I dunno about you but a vehicle is one of my most important assets...I'd rather have something reliable regardless of what kind of work it has to do.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




I bought my F150 with 160,000km on it. Other than one radiator leak and a dead battery it’s has never missed a day of work. I think I’ve spent $1500 on repairs in 100,000 km.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> A SRW could do it, but it would be hard use. Dually would be way better. Can’t you put all the accessories on the trailer with the machine?




I can for sure put the machine and accessories in my dump trailer. However for deck and fences the second trailer becomes a pain. 

I also like to fill the dump trailer over a few jobs to make the trip to the dump more cost effective. Hard to due if I need it to haul the machine.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

My .02 cents.

I have a flatbed with boxes. I sold a crew cab long bed pickup, and bought it. 

It's a little small, but a thousand times better than a pickup. I've worked out of service bodies a lot, and now, I could never go back to a pickup.

I carry a lot of stuff. A lot. :blink:

My next hopefully will be a 12' Scelzi Combo body on a Ram 5500. I can't stand automatic transmissions, and Dodge is the only one making a stick.

And it's got a Cummins. :thumbsup:

Personally, I think you'll be very happy with a flatbed. Or service body. They are so easy to work out of. Even a flatbed is easy if you get low rails for it, like mine. 


Here's my current.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

My pick up life is just about over, I'm trying to hash out a deal on a cab over.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> My pick up life is just about over, I'm trying to hash out a deal on a cab over.


Box truck, like Isuzu NPR type?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Box truck, like Isuzu NPR type?


Bingo, but you could also outfit one with a service body.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Bingo, but you could also outfit one with a service body.


Are you looking at doing a van box, or service body?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Are you looking at doing a van box, or service body?


Van body, I kicked around the idea of a custom service body but it's too much. A decent van body alone is 10-12k. I need mostly enclosed secure space.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Van body, I kicked around the idea of a custom service body but it's too much. A decent van body alone is 10-12k. I need mostly enclosed secure space.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


you may get tired of climbing up in the back, see about a side door with steps up

http://www.msvehicles.com/vehicles/stock-inventory/box-truck-w-side-door/


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> you may get tired of climbing up in the back, see about a side door with steps up
> 
> http://www.msvehicles.com/vehicles/stock-inventory/box-truck-w-side-door/


That's neat, but I'm not overly concerned with a couple steps at the back and I'll add a pull out ramp. I worked out of a box truck for years, this time I want a cab over to keep the entire thing a little shorter with a tighter turning radius.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

You going for 4wd inner? You’ll miss it if you don’t.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> You going for 4wd inner? You’ll miss it if you don’t.


Yes sir.

If Daimler financing ever gets back to me with the damn quote.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> My .02 cents.
> 
> I have a flatbed with boxes. I sold a crew cab long bed pickup, and bought it.
> 
> ...


That's a nice sled. I miss my '06 6 spd 4x4 5.9 dually probably more than any truck I've owned. Super easy to work on and had a dual mast clutch which was pretty much bullet proof. Loved that truck and the balls it had. 

Driving stick around here will drive you bananas now though.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

cabindoc.sa said:


> I went through several iterations and trailers before this. Bought a F450 crew CC and had a Redding 12’ stake body dump on. 2 4’ under bed boxes. After awhile, I removed stakes and added 2 rows of aluminum side boxes. So 32’ of tool storage. 100 gal diesel tank at bulkhead still leaves 8’x4’ish for whatever. Can get 2 pallets back there. Had them install integrated rack front/back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a f-ing beast right there


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Thats a f-ing beast right there


:thumbsup:

A man could fit some tools in that thing.

There's a guy in town who works for a Contractor I know. He drives a Ram 5500 Crew Cab dually, with a 12' service body. The tall kind, that goes level with the cab roof. 

Went over and peeked into it. The rear seat, and the entire front bench seat, besides the driver seat, were filled with tools. :blink: Big Hilti roto-hammer sitting about eye level in the middle seat. Stacked up. :thumbsup:

Entire rear bed area, filled with tools and materials, plus a transfer tank. I can only assume the boxes were stuffed as well. 

I guess no matter how big truck you get, you'll still fill it with tools, and then fill the cab. :thumbsup: :blink: And then need more room.


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

Donohue Const said:


> you do actually need a dually to haul large weight if you dont want a fine
> maybe I have a different definition of large weight though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk




The heaviest I’ve been on the scale is 35,500 lbs. I think that’s heavy weight for a pickup truck. That’s without a dually, as long as you load the trailer right it doesn’t squat the truck, I find it harder to drive with a pallet of shingles in the bed than having the gradall on the gooseneck. 

Those DOT guys sure don’t like it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

51carpenter said:


> The heaviest I’ve been on the scale is 35,500 lbs. I think that’s heavy weight for a pickup truck. That’s without a dually, as long as you load the trailer right it doesn’t squat the truck, I find it harder to drive with a pallet of shingles in the bed than having the gradall on the gooseneck.
> 
> Those DOT guys sure don’t like it though.
> 
> ...


and what truck are you pulling that weight with?
good luck when you get in an accident and get sued 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

Donohue Const said:


> and what truck are you pulling that weight with?
> good luck when you get in an accident and get sued
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk




2002 dodge 2500, now a 2010 dodge 3500. Both 6 spd with exhaust breaks. 

Thanks for the good luck buddy! I sure do appreciate it. 

Curious though, why would I get in an accident? And why would I get sued? That’s a pretty ****ty image for you to come up with. 

I drive responsibly, don’t mess with the phone, pay attention and drive slow when I’ve got weight behind me, I don’t see what’s wrong with it. Are you a cop? Do you think a fat truck driver with a peterbilt and a CDL would take better care of hauling my equipment than I do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

51carpenter said:


> 2002 dodge 2500, now a 2010 dodge 3500. Both 6 spd with exhaust breaks.
> 
> Thanks for the good luck buddy! I sure do appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Bro, let me lay this out for you:

You're driving along, grossing 35k, not messing with your phone, paying attention, and all that.

Someone coming the other way swerves to miss a deer, someone blows a stop sign, something breaks on your truck, and you hit someone, or someone hits you, you are at fault, period, because you are breaking the law.

I don't care how careful you are, sh!t happens, and it ain't worth getting sued, or killing someone and going to jail, just to save a couple hundred to get a fat truck driver and his peterbuilt to move your lift legally for you.

Not saying I'm innocent, because I have done stupid sh!t similar to you, but it's not worth it.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

mrcat said:


> Bro, let me lay this out for you:
> 
> You're driving along, grossing 35k, not messing with your phone, paying attention, and all that.
> 
> ...




Right on dude. 

It’s legal here, I’m illegal because I haven’t gotten my CDL yet. You can register a pickup truck to haul that kind of weight. DOT officer told me all about it while he wrote me a ticket for no CDL, had to get a dirt work buddy to come drive the rest of the way for me cause he had a CDL.

To be honest I haven’t hauled more than my skid steer since that ticket, which I’m well within legal doing that. 

I was answering a question about weight, I don’t log onto contractor talk to get in a pissing match about stuff. This thread is about flatbeds, and I still am a firm believer that duallys ain’t cool, and single rear wheels rule! And a single looks great under a flatbed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dont know about pracicality, but the most fun I had in business was the era when I drove a 25 year old Ford dualie dumping stake truck.

Whatever came up, I mean ANYTHING, that old girl was up to the task.

And you couldn't hurt it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

51carpenter said:


> Right on dude.
> 
> It’s legal here, I’m illegal because I haven’t gotten my CDL yet. You can register a pickup truck to haul that kind of weight. DOT officer told me all about it while he wrote me a ticket for no CDL, had to get a dirt work buddy to come drive the rest of the way for me cause he had a CDL.
> 
> ...


Legal or not, I'm a firm believer that a single rear wheel truck pulling that kind of weight(edit for clarification 35k) is unsafe. I own both a dually and a single, and let me tell you, there is no comparison. But each to his own.

I'm not looking to get into a pissing match either, so we'll leave it at that. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

51carpenter said:


> The heaviest I’ve been on the scale is 35,500 lbs. I think that’s heavy weight for a pickup truck. That’s without a dually, as long as you load the trailer right it doesn’t squat the truck, I find it harder to drive with a pallet of shingles in the bed than having the gradall on the gooseneck.
> 
> Those DOT guys sure don’t like it though.
> 
> ...


here you say dot doesn't like it

then you try to defend your self by saying you talked to the dot and it's all legal

I dont believe the dot will let you exceed gross axle weights, gvwr set by manufacturer, and your tow rating for your truck

just cause you can pull it doesn't mean you should. you need to stop it , that's more important 

but your right, srw are the best!!! does it have a lift kit and big mud tires so you look extra cool while towing your overweight load??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Donohue Const said:


> here you say dot doesn't like it
> 
> then you try to defend your self by saying you talked to the dot and it's all legal
> 
> ...


I used to tow on a pretty regular basis about 20k lbs of cypress in my dually from North Florida down here, bout a 4 HR drive. I couldn't imagine another 15k on it. When I did it with the international, the difference was night and day as to how easily I controlled the trailer.

Just my .02

No ****ing way I'd tow 35k on a SRW and I am pretty well known for doing dumb ****.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I was 33k combined one time, it was the most horrible two hours of my life. 

Thinking about converting the old 97 to a dually. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I was 33k combined one time, it was the most horrible two hours of my life.
> 
> Thinking about converting the old 97 to a dually.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I took it as just the trailer and load we're 35k. With the truck I would have been about 28k. It wasn't too bad with the dually and 6 spd but nothing I'd want to do with a single rear wheel.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Deckhead said:


> I took it as just the trailer and load we're 35k. With the truck I would have been about 28k. It wasn't too bad with the dually and 6 spd but nothing I'd want to do with a single rear wheel.


I'm pretty sure he was talking 35k combined.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

mrcat said:


> I'm pretty sure he was talking 35k combined.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Gotcha. I know I was close to tow capacity at towing 20k and 28k combined in an '06. It's a bit butt puckering for a long drive but I never felt I was or putting anyone else in danger. With my truck now (SRW) I've towed 12 and felt less safe.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

if your towing anything heavy a drw or even a medium duty truck is the way to go

you usually find drw cheaper because less people want them 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Donohue Const said:


> if your towing anything heavy a drw or even a medium duty truck is the way to go
> 
> you usually find drw cheaper because less people want them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The extra width makes all the difference in the world. The sway that a SRW experiences in heavy loads is minimal in a DRW. When I towed with the international and air brakes, an everyday truck couldn't even compare (DRW or not) but the aren't anywhere near as comfy. Truck alone weighed 20k with the ambulance body. I shouldn't of tore the body off and kept it as a flatbed.


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

Donohue Const said:


> here you say dot doesn't like it
> 
> then you try to defend your self by saying you talked to the dot and it's all legal
> 
> ...




They don’t like it, we got a guy around here that pulls everybody over. While he was going over my ticket with me he explained how I could do it legally. I didn’t fully understand it either, but he said you can legally do it. I see other guys hauling backhoes and the occasional gradall with pickups. 

I don’t have a lift on it, it’s a work truck. I do have knobby tires, they help me get to job sites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

I can’t be the only one here that has a tandem dual flatbed trailer rated at 20k that uses it to its full potential. 

I never said I don’t hire truckers, because I do use them, but if it’s not too far, and there aren’t big hills to go down I’ll haul equipment myself. So if you’re ever around Jefferson County Montana, watch out, because I might be breaking the law! Jk

I upgraded trucks this year, and I looked at a bunch of duallys because they usually are cheaper. But I was able to find a srw which is what I prefer. I only drive it half the time, whenever I gotta pull a trailer, usually I just drive a 1/2 ton Chevy, and I always hate reaching over the bed rails for tools or whatever after using the flatbed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

What Donohue is saying, is while the trailer may be rated for 20K, the SRW truck isn't rated to tow that much.

DOT will sell you a sticker for any amount you want, but if you exceed the GCWR, you can, and usually will be, ticketed for being overweight.

My dually Ram is rated to tow 16K, and has a GVWR of 12,200. That puts a GCWR of just over 28K. And that's a dually. I don't know of any SRW rigs that have a GCWR of 35K.

Pulling is rarely the problem. Controlling sway and stopping is usually a bigger issue.

I personally don't care who does what, I'm just trying to clarify something. And for what it's worth, I've had my Class A Commercial License for over 20 years, with Doubles/Triples, HazMat, and Tank endorsements. So I have slightly more than a passing knowledge of these issues. :laughing:

There is also a HUGE difference in the type of terrain you are hauling in. I pulled a load, where I was about 27K GCWR with that truck in the picture. My area is extremely rugged. I went up and over a place called, rather ominously, the "Last Chance Grade". :blink: It's falling into the ocean as we speak. Goes from sea level to over 1,000' very rapidly. Very rough, narrow road. Burnt the transmission going up, and had no engine braking down the other side.  Would not even had been an issue on flat land. :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> What Donohue is saying, is while the trailer may be rated for 20K, the SRW truck isn't rated to tow that much.
> 
> DOT will sell you a sticker for any amount you want, but if you exceed the GCWR, you can, and usually will be, ticketed for being overweight.
> 
> ...


Plus you always bust payload before towing or GCWR.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

51carpenter said:


> I can’t be the only one here that has a tandem dual flatbed trailer rated at 20k that uses it to its full potential.
> 
> I never said I don’t hire truckers, because I do use them, but if it’s not too far, and there aren’t big hills to go down I’ll haul equipment myself. So if you’re ever around Jefferson County Montana, watch out, because I might be breaking the law! Jk
> 
> ...




Dude, you’ve got to learn math. If that is the truck your pulling your 20k trailer with there is no way you are legal. If you use 12% tongue weight on 20k that’s 2400 lbs. there is no way your 2500 crew cab with steel flatbed has got that kind of payload without going over axle ratings. I just can’t believe it. And if you use the more normal 15%-20% tongue weight for a gooseneck you are 3000-4000 lbs tongue weight.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Morning Wood said:
> 
> 
> > You going for 4wd inner? You’ll miss it if you don’t.
> ...


Mitsubishi?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> Mitsubishi?


Yup, FG4X4 the finance guy offered me a rate .85 percent higher than the website...then argued with me that the website was out of date by over a year. I then pointed out the fine print that said "Offer valid until Dec 2018". He then told me he would get back to me later because there was "too many parts to this problem"....that was a week ago.





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Yup, FG4X4 the finance guy offered me a rate .85 percent higher than the website...then argued with me that the website was out of date by over a year. I then pointed out the fine print that said "Offer valid until Dec 2018". He then told me he would get back to me later because there was "too many parts to this problem"....that was a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ****ing HATE buying vehicles. The ole lady wants another new one and I'm almost at the point in my life I just tell her to pick one out and we go buy it. I can't on principle though.

Vehicle buying sucks. Can't stand those guys at the dealers. I would pay more if I didn't have to play games.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> Dude, you’ve got to learn math. If that is the truck your pulling your 20k trailer with there is no way you are legal. If you use 12% tongue weight on 20k that’s 2400 lbs. there is no way your 2500 crew cab with steel flatbed has got that kind of payload without going over axle ratings. I just can’t believe it. And if you use the more normal 15%-20% tongue weight for a gooseneck you are 3000-4000 lbs tongue weight.


I would rather have the weight over my axle then 5 feet behind it. 

Only thing worse than too much is not enough, I had to stop and find someone to move this 13k pound planer a few feet forward, the amish loaded it there and then disappeared.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

Morning Wood said:


> Dude, you’ve got to learn math. If that is the truck your pulling your 20k trailer with there is no way you are legal. If you use 12% tongue weight on 20k that’s 2400 lbs. there is no way your 2500 crew cab with steel flatbed has got that kind of payload without going over axle ratings. I just can’t believe it. And if you use the more normal 15%-20% tongue weight for a gooseneck you are 3000-4000 lbs tongue weight.




I know math, pretty good at it, I am a carpenter after all. 

I have stated that I drive illegally by being overweight. Guilty as charged. 

But dude, you need to learn to read, you would have known this info if you read this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

Deckhead said:


> I used to tow on a pretty regular basis about 20k lbs of cypress in my dually from North Florida down here, bout a 4 HR drive. I couldn't imagine another 15k on it. When I did it with the international, the difference was night and day as to how easily I controlled the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey you gotta risk it to get the biscuit!

But what you’re doing there is similar to what I’ve done. You’re 20k in lumber weighs more than my backhoe which is 17k, my gradall is 20,200 if I remember right with the foam filled tires. So I was weighed at 35.5k total. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

One thread, so many finger waggers...


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> One thread, so many finger waggers...


Shame, shame, shame...:laughing:


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I just didn't like how you said dually are not needed and all you need is a srw truck to do everything 
dont say how srw is the best when it's not

if you want to tow 35k with your srw, go ahead
but dont give someone advice that you dont need a drw and they suck

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I never realized that’s SRW vs DRW was such a hit topic. 

Almost as polarizing as mesh vs paper tape


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

Donohue Const said:


> I just didn't like how you said dually are not needed and all you need is a srw truck to do everything
> dont say how srw is the best when it's not
> 
> if you want to tow 35k with your srw, go ahead
> ...




It’s all preference, I don’t like them because I believe they get stuck easier, which is a deal breaker for me. 

SRW rule and duallys drool!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

51carpenter said:


> It’s all preference, I don’t like them because I believe they get stuck easier, which is a deal breaker for me.
> 
> SRW rule and duallys drool!!!!
> 
> ...


I've had both, the 2WD DRW wasn't really that bad in the snow compared to a SRW, but you can't beat 4WD. If you ever try towing with both you will never go back to SRW.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

found this near me

117k
4x4
looks like a pretty good deal, I might have to go look at it









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Probably 7-8 miles a gallon. At first I thought it was the 6.4 and thought you might have lost your mind.


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

Donohue Const said:


> found this near me
> 
> 117k
> 4x4
> ...




I figured you were a ford guy haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

yep, I like the best




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

51 Carpenter: I'd look long and hard at an older day cab class 8 Semi-tractor, Much cheaper then a sue fest for an at fault accident.... Maybe time share one with another Sub/Farmer/rancher?

Especially after admitting to regularly flouting the safety regs. regarding GVRs on a popular Website.

You might want see if your policy covers pre-meditated violations ?

Do you force your employees to ride on the overloaded trips?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> I ****ing HATE buying vehicles. The ole lady wants another new one and I'm almost at the point in my life I just tell her to pick one out and we go buy it. I can't on principle though.
> 
> Vehicle buying sucks. Can't stand those guys at the dealers. I would pay more if I didn't have to play games.


This last truck I bought there were no games at all. In fact I sat with the used car guys and talked about our military days and made fun of the regular salesmen. Gave them my info, down payment and they handed me the keys. Literally in and out in 30 minutes.

Plus I got a top end set of new tires that weren't on it when I looked at it a few days earlier for the same price.

Only thing that would have been better is if it was cheaper, but it is what it is.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 51carpenter (Jul 4, 2016)

Fouthgeneration said:


> 51 Carpenter: I'd look long and hard at an older day cab class 8 Semi-tractor, Much cheaper then a sue fest for an at fault accident.... Maybe time share one with another Sub/Farmer/rancher?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope I don’t force my outlaw ways upon my employees, when I do break the law I do it outside of normal working hours. Usually early in the morning when there’s not much traffic. 

I’d like a semi, or a dump but I wouldn’t use it enough, I just had my gradall hauled last week, about 50 miles with a pass to go over. Haven’t got the bill yet, usually it’s around 200-250. 

From the conversation on here I’m guessing that other states must have really intense laws on hauling trailers, it’s not uncommon here to see other bigger companies (I usually have 3-4 on payroll) hauling their equipment behind a pickup.

Back to the flatbeds, anybody put a flatbed on a 1/2 ton? I prefer driving my 1/2 ton Chevy over the 1 ton, but I love the flatbed on the 1 ton. I’m thinking about putting one on it, it’s just so much easier to grab stuff from the bed, and they’re indestructible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

